# Is this a silly question?



## DublinGSD (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys, i will be getting a male GSD pup on the 4th of July when he will be 10 weeks old. I am unable to recieve him at 8 weeks because I will be on a prevously arrainged holiday which i am unable to reshedule. I have heard that 8 weeks old is the ideal age to recieve a puppy and that the first two weeks in a new home can be crucial to the puppys development . My concern is that this two week delay may cause problems in terms of bonding with this dog that I have always wanted and have been egerly anticipating. any responces would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

10 weeks is fine. Won't affect your (or his) bonding. A puppy that has been raised around people will bond just fine at any age.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ask the breeder if all the other pups will be leaving at 8 weeks. And what will the breeder do with pup?
Let him live in the home with family and socialize safely would be the best, if pup is left in a kennel without littermates that would be detrimental to the socializing window. 
I agree with Lucia, two weeks won't make a difference at all with your bonding, but those particular two weeks are a real imprinting time in a pups development. Developmental Stages


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what Jane said^^^

I have gotten 2 puppies @ 12 weeks, one @ 9, and never had any bonding problems


----------



## DublinGSD (May 5, 2010)

Thats very good to know.thanks for the responces guys, i will be sure to post pictures of him when he arrives in his new home


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you'll be fine bringing home a 10 week old pup.

socialize, socialize, socialize and train,
train, train.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

very good points. 


onyx'girl said:


> Ask the breeder if all the other pups will be leaving at 8 weeks. And what will the breeder do with pup?
> Let him live in the home with family and socialize safely would be the best, if pup is left in a kennel without littermates that would be detrimental to the socializing window.
> I agree with Lucia, two weeks won't make a difference at all with your bonding, but those particular two weeks are a real imprinting time in a pups development. Developmental Stages


----------

